# Your Biggest Crush



## endlessgrief

Since we were girls, most of us had posters of teen idols were swore we were in love with. In this thread I would like to know of ONE CELEBRITY who is the perfect looking man for your taste. We are going on just looks here. Which celebrity gets your blood pumping?

Mine is Peter Steele from the metal band Type O Negative. He has been my dream man since 1993. Unfortunately, he died last year of heart failure and I was devastated. I just love looking at him, HE GIVES ME A TICKLE IN MY POTTY!!!!

View attachment 447


View attachment 448


View attachment 449


----------



## Enchantment

Well, if we're talking as a teen here, then this guy was one I had a huge crush on and he set the template for what I thought was good-looking for a very long time. Ironically, I met and married someone who doesn't look like that a bit - my H is more like a Daniel Craig look-a-like.


----------



## that_girl

I don't really have one... 

I do love Ewan McGregor. He'd be fun to hang out with!

but I looove Benjamin Bratt 

Which is funny because Hubs resembles Benjamin Bratt hahaha


----------



## Almostrecovered

Sports Illustrated's swimsuit issue really hit huge popularity when I was a teen

I was super horny for Elle McPherson and Kathy Ireland

but then I heard Kathy talk on David Letterman and realized how vacuous she is and it killed it for me

still love Elle tho


----------



## working_together

OMG, I loved loved loved Matt Dillon at a teen, I had all his posters plastered over my walls (along with Def Leppard)...yep being an 80's teen was awesome.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I loved John Cusack. He was all kinds of awesome in Say Anything. 
Lloyd Dobler is still one of my favorite movie characters.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Just a sampling of those I find *HOT HOT HOT *: Obviously I have a thing for bare chested men w/ long hair, add a guitar & it blows me away. I made my husband grow his hair a little long for our wedding -just a little. 

Kurt Cobain:









Axle Rose :









Sebastian Bach:









Favorite porn star :









British actor Richard Armitage:









Ryan Gosling:


----------



## Hope1964

Dirk Benedict. He's the only star I ever wrote to. He never replied back


----------



## that_girl

Some of those long haired dudes look like women. EWWW! :lol:

Put a shirt on. Get a hair cut.


----------



## Unhappy2011

Almostrecovered said:


> Sports Illustrated's swimsuit issue really hit huge popularity when I was a teen
> 
> I was super horny for Elle McPherson and Kathy Ireland
> 
> but then I heard Kathy talk on David Letterman and realized how vacuous she is and it killed it for me


lol......Kathy Ireland went on to start a very successful business after modeling.

Apparently she is a billionaire now. Not kidding.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Unhappy2011 said:


> lol......Kathy Ireland went on to start a very successful business after modeling.
> 
> Apparently she is a billionaire now. Not kidding.


well she can spin a modeling career into a business than all power to her, but she does not come across very well in public speaking, to me at least


----------



## that_girl

They probably just use her name and face.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

that_girl said:


> Some of those long haired dudes look like women. EWWW! :lol:


thats what i was thinking, very feminine.

something you havent told us yet SA?


----------



## that_girl

Hope1964 said:


>


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh stop! Stop this. lolllll


----------



## Unhappy2011

Almostrecovered said:


> well she can spin a modeling career into a business than all power to her, but she does not come across very well in public speaking, to me at least


Most people don't do well in public speaking.


----------



## Unhappy2011

that_girl said:


> They probably just use her name and face.


She's the CEO.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

that_girl said:


> Some of those long haired dudes look like women. EWWW! :lol:
> 
> Put a shirt on. Get a hair cut.


All I cay say is... I am not into women in any way, shape or form...no bi- curious here... but Yeah, I've always had a thing for guys with long hair.... it is what it is. 

Can any of us explain why we are attracted to what we are attracted too? 

It would be boring if we were all the same anyway. Many of the heart throbs most women like (except for Ryan Gosling) does little to nothing for me. I have admittably odd taste. I never cared for the Jocks either. When I was growing up, the guys that looked my examples in school.... most of them did drugs... out boozing...I didn't want no part of that lifestyle... but they still caught my eye! I still had crushes on these types. 

My 13 yr old had hair like that for about a year, I loved it. He finally got it cut like Justin Bieber now... but I preferred it long. Not that he cares what Mom thinks.


----------



## Hope1964

that_girl said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh stop! Stop this. lolllll


I know eh? I think I actually even had that poster.


----------



## that_girl

Unhappy2011 said:


> She's the CEO.


With tons of help, I'm sure.

I've heard her speak. Unless she's an idiot savant, then I bet she has tons of help.


----------



## that_girl

SimplyAmorous said:


> All I cay say is... I am not into women in any way, shape or form...no bi- curious here... but Yeah, I've always had a thing for guys with long hair.... it is what it is.
> 
> Can any of us explain why we are attracted to what we are attracted too?
> 
> It would be boring if we were all the same anyway. Many of the heart throbs most women like (except for Ryan Gosling) does little to nothing for me. I have admittably odd taste. I never cared for the Jocks either. When I was growing up, the guys that looked my examples in school.... most of them did drugs... out boozing...I didn't want no part of that lifestyle... but they still caught my eye! I still had crushes on these types.
> 
> My 13 yr old had hair like that for about a year, I loved it. He finally got it cut like Justin Bieber now... but I preferred it long. Not that he cares what Mom thinks.


Long hair, I understand. But the feminine poses lollll i don't get.


----------



## Enchantment

So, here's another one of my teen crushes. Remember him?


----------



## Hope1964

OMG Eric Estrada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southern wife

Alec Baldwin:


----------



## Jellybeans

Johnny Depp 6-10 years ago. Benicio del Toro 15 years ago (OoooMmmGggg!). Keanu Reeves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife

Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hope1964

Are we talking current crushes too? Because that list if far different than my teen list!!!


----------



## southern wife

Would not kick him out of my bed: 











.....if I were single!!! :woohoo:


----------



## southern wife

Back in the day............


----------



## GreenEyes

A few pictures of the love of my life!!!!!


----------



## GreenEyes

Ooooooo wait this is my fav pic, it was my computer screen for a looong time


----------



## CLucas976

endlessgrief said:


> Since we were girls, most of us had posters of teen idols were swore we were in love with. In this thread I would like to know of ONE CELEBRITY who is the perfect looking man for your taste. We are going on just looks here. Which celebrity gets your blood pumping?
> 
> Mine is Peter Steele from the metal band Type O Negative. He has been my dream man since 1993. Unfortunately, he died last year of heart failure and I was devastated. I just love looking at him, HE GIVES ME A TICKLE IN MY POTTY!!!!
> 
> View attachment 447
> 
> 
> View attachment 448
> 
> 
> View attachment 449


I swear, this is his cartoon twin, Nathan Explosion
http://www.furiacontralamaquina.com/blog/uploads/dethklok/nathan.jpg


----------



## endlessgrief

SimplyAmorous said:


> All I cay say is... I am not into women in any way, shape or form...no bi- curious here... but Yeah, I've always had a thing for guys with long hair.... it is what it is.
> 
> Can any of us explain why we are attracted to what we are attracted too?
> 
> It would be boring if we were all the same anyway. Many of the heart throbs most women like (except for Ryan Gosling) does little to nothing for me. I have admittably odd taste. I never cared for the Jocks either. When I was growing up, the guys that looked my examples in school.... most of them did drugs... out boozing...I didn't want no part of that lifestyle... but they still caught my eye! I still had crushes on these types.
> 
> My 13 yr old had hair like that for about a year, I loved it. He finally got it cut like Justin Bieber now... but I preferred it long. Not that he cares what Mom thinks.


I only have a thing for guys with long hair. My husband has long hair, he wants to cut it and I told him I would kill him if he did  Look at Robert Plant in his hey day with Zeppelin. HOT. A lot of women loved Fabio, but think about what he would look like with a buzz cut, eeeewwwww! I also loved Nikki Sixx from Motley Crue and countless heavy metal dudes from bands in Sweden, Norway, and Finland.

However, the hair needs to be clean. I don't like the greasy look. Makes me want to pour shampoo on their head and turn on a hose!


----------



## southern wife

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I used to watch that idiotic show just to see John Schneider's rump as he leaped over the door of the General Lee. He had an *ss you just wanted to squeeze the life out of. And those pecs, and those sexy, sexy lips...ummm, ummm.
> 
> Pack him up in a picnic basket with some grits and a biscuit and I'm good to go!


I'd sop HIM up with a biscuit!!


----------



## endlessgrief

Hope1964 said:


> Are we talking current crushes too? Because that list if far different than my teen list!!!


I started this thread to find out everyones CURRENT crush, but we are having so much fun talking about our teenage crushes I guess we should post both. 

I used to think Mike Nesmith from the Monkies was a GOD! With his little green hat and those fat sideburns!

When I was five years old, I used to watch The Tom Jones show and would kiss the TV screen. I still get teased about that from my family


----------



## that_girl

Fabio is not hot :rofl:


----------



## endlessgrief

GreenEyes said:


> Ooooooo wait this is my fav pic, it was my computer screen for a looong time


Who is this dude? I have never seen him before. I thought the first pic you posted was Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Hope1964

OK well then if we're only supposed to list one it would have to be Johnny Depp. For a while it was Brad Pitt but now it's Johnny Depp.


----------



## endlessgrief

CLucas976 said:


> I swear, this is his cartoon twin, Nathan Explosion
> http://www.furiacontralamaquina.com/blog/uploads/dethklok/nathan.jpg


OH MY GOD!!!! I have every episode of Metalocalypse and I am in love with Nathan Explosion (because he looks like Peter Steele). That is so funny that you posted this. I think a three way with Nathan Explosion and Swisgarr Squigalf would be AMAZING!!!!

Seriously, those cartoon characters turn me on sexually. I even have the Dethklok CDs I jam in my car. My husband thinks I am crazy.


----------



## endlessgrief

that_girl said:


> Fabio is not hot :rofl:


His eyes are so close together, you could MOE him with ONE finger.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Those 80's cutoffs are so disturbing! :rofl:
> 
> Good stuff underneath, tho.


umm, yeah.
we can almost see :/


----------



## CLucas976

lol, I could never be into those cartoon characters, they remind me SO much of my stbx hubs and all his buddies, you have no idea.  it'd just be weird. 

I have weird tastes. My biggest drools are brad pitt (i have no idea why, I hate blondes) Johnny Depp, and I still will always oogle Danni Filth.

but, strap black hair and guy liner on anyone and I'll be covered in my own drool in seconds, add an accent, and oh my.


----------



## that_girl

Brad Pitt in Legends of the Fall. Hell yes.

Johnny Depp in all his weird roles. YES!


----------



## CLucas976

Brad pitt with darker hair and green eyes in interview with a vampire, ruined a night my husband was going to get laid. I would have to say that's one of his prettiest roles.


----------



## Hope1964

Brad Pitt in ANYthing. Or as little as possible. OK now my keyboard is wet.

I also just can't get enough of this guy. Kevin McKidd. I first drooled over him in Rome and now on Greys Anatomy.



















And McSteamy. OMG. He's almost perfect.


----------



## itgetsbetter

Ok I have an embarrassing one...Vanilla Ice :rofl: 
I defend myself only by saying in I was barely a
teen when he was super famous...and I only
liked him at first...not his whole 15 seconds of
fame 










But now I'm not gonna lie either...when I saw
him "all grown up" I decided time had been
good to him. Even though I generally really 
dislike tattoos...he has aged well.


----------



## CLucas976

don't feel so bad, I had a squeaky girl crush on M. Shadows from Avenged Sevenfold (BEFORE they went radio friendly, thank you.)

I even pushed my way up to the stage and stood their giggling and drooling like a school girl at their show, and yes, I do in fact squeak, which is awkward in a mosh pit.


----------



## LaxUF

Old school crushes: Donnie Osmond was my first crush when I was a very little girl - because he wore purple socks and that was my favorite color. Much later it was every band member of Duran Duran (except Andy).

"Grown up" crushes: Wentworth Miller (hot & smart - Princeton grad) , Joe Manganiello (True Blood) and Adam Levine (see last paragraph below). 

















I've had the opportunity to meet many celebrities over the years but the only time I have ever been star struck was when I met Johnny Depp (attached photo of what he looked like at the time). A reasonable person would think that having a conversation with Al Pacino would be nerve wracking enough but when I excused myself from the table I turned around to find Johnny Depp standing right behind me... I mean like right in my face behind me. I was completely stunned and at total loss for words. He extended his hand to introduce himself and to this day I have no clue what I said to him. I never had a "crush" on him but I can say that his eyes, long dark lashes & genuine smile were VERY swoon worthy. 










Adam Levine once asked me at a private party what song I wanted him to play next (see attached picture from performance) so he played my favorite and by far (IMO) one of their sexiest songs (Secret)... thought I might pass out. Also fair warning for the faint of heart the attached link is NOT "G" rated... it is from a Cosmo photo shoot... dayum! Adam Levine Naked, Girlfriend Gives Him a Hand - E! Online


----------



## LaxUF

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> If someone has the time, and would post a hot pic of Skeet Ulrich for me, I would be grateful. Haven't figured out the upload pic thing yet.


Oooohhh... yeah... love him too! I'll volunteer!!! What's your favorite look on him: clean cut or bad boy goatee?


----------



## GreenEyes

endlessgrief said:


> Who is this dude? I have never seen him before. I thought the first pic you posted was Marilyn Manson.


 Davey Havok, he's in the band A.F.I.....Love their music!!!! They haven't made an album in a few years though


----------



## GreenEyes

LaxUF said:


> Old school crushes: Donnie Osmond was my first crush when I was a very little girl - because he wore purple socks and that was my favorite color. Much later it was every band member of Duran Duran (except Andy).
> 
> "Grown up" crushes: Wentworth Miller (hot & smart - Princeton grad) , Joe Manganiello (True Blood) and Adam Levine (see last paragraph below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the opportunity to meet many celebrities over the years but the only time I have ever been star struck was when I met Johnny Depp (attached photo of what he looked like at the time). A reasonable person would think that having a conversation with Al Pacino would be nerve wracking enough but when I excused myself from the table I turned around to find Johnny Depp standing right behind me... I mean like right in my face behind me. I was completely stunned and at total loss for words. He extended his hand to introduce himself and to this day I have no clue what I said to him. I never had a "crush" on him but I can say that his eyes, long dark lashes & genuine smile were VERY swoon worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Levine once asked me at a private party what song I wanted him to play next (see attached picture from performance) so he played my favorite and by far (IMO) one of their sexiest songs (Secret)... thought I might pass out. Also fair warning for the faint of heart the attached link is NOT "G" rated... it is from a Cosmo photo shoot... dayum! Adam Levine Naked, Girlfriend Gives Him a Hand - E! Online


Dude, I wanna be your friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## that_girl

Even with his long hair, it fits the time period and he wears it well. YUM! And...whenever he cries, he's the only actor I want to comfort. In "Legends" and in "Se7ven". Omg.  His face when he cries. 









Yes, please.


----------



## CLucas976

I just drooled all over my bathrobe, That girl. Thank you.


----------



## Hope1964

OMG hot flashes. Hot flashes. This time I don't think it's hormones. 

I seriously could just look at those two all day long.


----------



## GreenEyes

Hope1964 said:


> OMG hot flashes. Hot flashes. This time I don't think it's hormones.
> 
> I seriously could just look at those two all day long.


Just Johnny Depp for me  Not a big fan of Brad Pitt...I like dark hair on my guys


----------



## LaxUF

GreenEyes said:


> Dude, I wanna be your friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


Well... DUH! :rofl:

I have this strange ability to be in the right place at the right time. Most of my "greatest" brushes have been by accident. I do have a few "celebrity" friends (some more famous than others) and they are all the result of kids going to same school, playing sports, dating, etc... 

My most "famous" friend is the lead singer of a very popular metal band (his daughter was my son's 4 yr girlfriend) - and also happens to be my BFF's husband's favorite band. It gets to be a little awkward at times b/c her hubby will occasionally ask me to contact him.


----------



## Hope1964




----------



## GreenEyes

LaxUF said:


> Well... DUH! :rofl:
> 
> I have this strange ability to be in the right place at the right time. Most of my "greatest" brushes have been by accident. I do have a few "celebrity" friends (some more famous than others) and they are all the result of kids going to same school, playing sports, dating, etc...
> 
> My most "famous" friend is the lead singer of a very popular metal band (his daughter was my son's 4 yr girlfriend) - and also happens to be my BFF's husband's favorite band. It gets to be a little awkward at times b/c her hubby will occasionally ask me to contact him.


Freakin awesome  haha I have never met anyone famous in my life...I remember a few years ago it was such a huge deal because Johnny Depp was here shooting his Dillinger movie and everyone I knew was up there at the set every night to try and see him haha I had to go get the kids after work so there was none of that for me  That totally would have made my life!!!!


----------



## that_girl

Those are my fave pics of those men. lol.


----------



## that_girl

GreenEyes said:


> Just Johnny Depp for me  Not a big fan of Brad Pitt...I like dark hair on my guys


I'm not a blond lover either. Or a white guy lover for that matter.

But there is something sexy about him in that movie. Man o man...the sensitive bad boy. DAMN! Sexy shet.


----------



## that_girl

Only celeb I care that I've met is Paul McCartney. I'm even in his video from his 06 tour. Yea. It's serious LOLOL I got pics, held his hand. OMG. I slept overnight at a book signing (for his childrens book) and was #71 out of 100 to meet him. ha!


----------



## Hope1964

I've had no brushes with famousness. Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie were here when he filmed Jesse James and I never saw him.


----------



## GreenEyes

that_girl said:


> *I'm not a blond lover either. Or a white guy lover for that matter.*
> 
> But there is something sexy about him in that movie. Man o man...the sensitive bad boy. DAMN! Sexy shet.


I completely agree with those statements haha


----------



## LaxUF

GreenEyes said:


> Freakin awesome  haha I have never met anyone famous in my life...I remember a few years ago it was such a huge deal because Johnny Depp was here shooting his Dillinger movie and everyone I knew was up there at the set every night to try and see him haha I had to go get the kids after work so there was none of that for me  That totally would have made my life!!!!


Seriously... for all I know I told him my name was "Fred", my brain totally shut down and my flight response kicked in fast! I have NEVER "fallen into a pool of eyes" like his in my entire life; he is FAR more handsome in person.

Josh Lucas & Patrick Dempsey were probably the most charming (that I can remember at least - LOL!).


----------



## CLucas976

Hope1964 said:


> I've had no brushes with famousness. Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie were here when he filmed Jesse James and I never saw him.


I got to meet the guys from Straftanz and one of the Vnv nation guys and hang out with them at the after party for their show..

I of course, was a ****, like I am to everyone.

It's a good thing I don't meet famous often  but boy oh boy, those straftanz boys accents had me giddy like no tomorrow, especially when they said my name. (insert hyenas from the lion king "oooh say it again")


----------



## endlessgrief

CLucas976 said:


> lol, I could never be into those cartoon characters, they remind me SO much of my stbx hubs and all his buddies, you have no idea.  it'd just be weird.
> 
> I have weird tastes. My biggest drools are brad pitt (i have no idea why, I hate blondes) Johnny Depp, and I still will always oogle Danni Filth.
> 
> but, strap black hair and guy liner on anyone and I'll be covered in my own drool in seconds, add an accent, and oh my.


Dani Filth turns me on too, but I don't know why. He is kinda short but I love it when he puts in those weird contacts. I am so surprised I would find anyone on this site who knows who Nathan Explosion and Dani Filth are. I AM ELATED!!!! 

How about Lemmy? I want to lick those cocoa puffs on his face! :rofl: That was a joke, I must make that clear 

Oh and another hotty no one has mentioned yet is GERARD BUTLER. He is very drool worthy!

View attachment 467
Dani Filth

View attachment 464
Gerard Butler


----------



## GreenEyes

LaxUF said:


> Seriously... for all I know I told him my name was "Fred", my brain totally shut down and my flight response kicked in fast! I have NEVER "fallen into a pool of eyes" like his in my entire life; he is FAR more handsome in person.
> 
> Josh Lucas & Patrick Dempsey were probably the most charming (that I can remember at least - LOL!).


Holy crap lol, I just can't even fathom what it would be like to run into anybody famous...and it's not like it's my life goal to meet someone famous, but it would be cool haha

Now while I'm not a fan of Brad Pitt, his wife is one of my girl crushes


----------



## LaxUF

CLucas976 said:


> but boy oh boy, those straftanz boys accents had me giddy like no tomorrow, especially when they said my name. (insert hyenas from the lion king "oooh say it again")


BEST swoon worthy accent I've encountered was from The Script (Irish band)... one or two were very good looking but unfortunately their "off-stage" personalities not so much...


----------



## endlessgrief

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> If someone has the time, and would post a hot pic of Skeet Ulrich for me, I would be grateful. Haven't figured out the upload pic thing yet.


Here you go! 

View attachment 468


----------



## Hope1964

OMG yes - Gerard Butler. I feel another hot flash coming on.


----------



## endlessgrief

CLucas976 said:


> lol, I could never be into those cartoon characters, they remind me SO much of my stbx hubs and all his buddies, you have no idea.  it'd just be weird.
> 
> I have weird tastes. My biggest drools are brad pitt (i have no idea why, I hate blondes) Johnny Depp, and I still will always oogle Danni Filth.
> 
> but, strap black hair and guy liner on anyone and I'll be covered in my own drool in seconds, add an accent, and oh my.


This is a pic of Nathan Explosion side by side with the crush of my life, Peter Steele. Gives me a tickle in my potty big time!

View attachment 469


----------



## endlessgrief

We have forgotten the original rock GOD!!!!

View attachment 470


----------



## CLucas976

endlessgrief said:


> We have forgotten the original rock GOD!!!!
> 
> View attachment 470


OMG

Endless, we're on the same wavelength. 

Morrison was sex, period. His voice, his face, lips, hair..everything. 

and I worship the doors. 

you have no idea!


----------



## LaxUF

GreenEyes said:


> Holy crap lol, I just can't even fathom what it would be like to run into anybody famous...and it's not like it's my life goal to meet someone famous, but it would be cool haha
> 
> Now while I'm not a fan of Brad Pitt, his wife is one of my girl crushes


 (Angie is my girl crush too but it seems a little creepy when people tell me I look like her as Lara Croft)

I know everyone says "they are just regular people" but honestly... they really are... most are nice, friendly, open, all have problems just like "regular folks" and of course some are jerks or total b*tches... 

I had an absolute blast hanging out with the guys from 3 Doors Down. They are incredibly sweet and the guitarist is a total riot! 

The oddest was probably Ryan Adams... don't get me wrong, VERY sweet guy & friendly but clearly a very tortured soul. He also asked me which song he hadn't played the night before that I wanted to hear and at the end of his show for his encore he said, "I was asked by a lovely person if we would play this next song so "insert my name" here ya go..." Not gonna lie... I teared up not just because he was thoughtful but also because of the song itself. I had told him it reminded me of a bf that I loved but had broken my heart.


----------



## that_girl

I had sex with Angelina in a dream once. Hubs and Brad were there too.

LOL Don't ask.


----------



## Hope1964

I would do Angelina. Her body in Beowulf was awesome. Somewhat CGI I know, but still. Delectable.


----------



## endlessgrief

Boy this is fun, I had more crushes than I thought.

I usually don't like blonde men, and I certainly don't usually like men with short hair. But Eric Northman from True Blood is an exception. This man is SEX!

View attachment 471


----------



## LaxUF

continuing the crush topic with a spin for the Angie fans... my favorite pictures of her that would tempt me to swim in the lady pond:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

LaxUF said:


> continuing the crush topic with a spin for the Angie fans... my favorite pictures of her that would tempt me to swim in the lady pond:


too skinny, lips look fake and tattoos, blah.
she does nothing for me.


----------



## Hope1964

Isn't it funny how she looks like her dad, but SO much better?

My daughter has lips like hers. I have NO clue where she got them because I certainly don't and neither does her father, or any other relative I know of.


----------



## Chelle D

Scott Bakula in Quantum Leap.

And George Clooney when He was in "The Facts of Life".


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I am a weird woman... Johnny Depp does nothing for me.... the only movie I even liked him in was some drama where he was trying to save his daughter. Gerald Butler doesn't do a thing for me either.. he is my friends favorite, never into Brad Pitt either, not even in his younger days... when I watched Fight CLub...it was all about his partner for me... 

I found Edward Norton the HOT one!


----------



## waiwera

HA! My H wanted to play the ' who do you fancy/have a crush on' game just recently... I didn't feel like playing! Told him so...but he pushed!

He went first he said Angelina Jolie, Nigella Lawson and cat woman.

Then i said Steve the guy next door, bob the bloke who cleans out our chimney and that cute young fella Randy I think his name is.. you know the one... at the video hire store!

That shut him up!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

waiwera said:


> HA! My H wanted to play the ' who do you fancy/have a crush on' game just recently... I didn't feel like playing! Told him so...but he pushed!
> 
> He went first he said Angelina Jolie, Nigella Lawson and cat woman.
> 
> Then i said Steve the guy next door, bob the bloke who cleans out our chimney and that cute young fella Randy I think his name is.. you know the one... at the video hire store!
> 
> That shut him up!


:rofl:


----------



## GreenEyes

LaxUF said:


> (Angie is my girl crush too but it seems a little creepy when people tell me I look like her as Lara Croft)
> 
> I know everyone says "they are just regular people" but honestly... they really are... most are nice, friendly, open, all have problems just like "regular folks" and of course some are jerks or total b*tches...
> 
> I had an absolute blast hanging out with the guys from 3 Doors Down. They are incredibly sweet and the guitarist is a total riot!
> 
> The oddest was probably Ryan Adams... don't get me wrong, VERY sweet guy & friendly but clearly a very tortured soul. He also asked me which song he hadn't played the night before that I wanted to hear and at the end of his show for his encore he said, "I was asked by a lovely person if we would play this next song so "insert my name" here ya go..." Not gonna lie... I teared up not just because he was thoughtful but also because of the song itself. I had told him it reminded me of a bf that I loved but had broken my heart.


Well ok if your profile pic is actually you, you look just like angelina Jolie, like twin, so I guess I have a girl crush on you :rofl: hahahaha but seriously she's awesome and I love her.

Yeah I have a couple people I grew up with that are friends with Sister Hazel, which I love their music, the band actually invites them places... and then a woman I work with went to school with Dave Grohl from Foo Fighters/Nirvana, I just think that's craziness!!!!


----------



## GreenEyes

LaxUF said:


> continuing the crush topic with a spin for the Angie fans... my favorite pictures of her that would tempt me to swim in the lady pond:


Yes, I would LOL


----------



## that_girl

Yea, I would too


----------



## GreenEyes

3leafclover said:


> Okay, me too.
> 
> But I already swim in the lady pond, so it's not like it's a jump for me.
> 
> I liked her best in Tomb Raider and Original Sin. Hmm, and maybe Mr. and Mrs. Smith. I think I just prefer the tough/sexy combo


Amen LOL


----------



## endlessgrief

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am a weird woman... Johnny Depp does nothing for me.... the only movie I even liked him in was some drama where he was trying to save his daughter. Gerald Butler doesn't do a thing for me either.. he is my friends favorite, never into Brad Pitt either, not even in his younger days... when I watched Fight CLub...it was all about his partner for me...
> 
> I found Edward Norton the HOT one!


Norton is not the typical heart throb, but he is an excellent actor and he has very intense eyes. It's the eyes! I loved him in American History X, he had his shirt off a lot and he was cut!


----------



## that_girl

Edward Norton in the 25th Hour and Fight Club.

Yup.


----------



## YinPrincess

I'll side with you ladies on Norton... Totally adore him. Of course when I was a teen I knew nothing of him... 

I think back then it was and still is Scott Weiland. And Prince. (That's my secret, don't ya'll be tellin' anyone lol) :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

Speaking of Norton, I was wildly infatuated with his character from Death to Smoochy. (Awful movie, but I had to see it because he was in it). Loved his humanitarian, optimistic, cheerful good nature - so sexy.

In Leaves of Grass... Ugh. Couldn't even finish it. His worst film ever!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife

*JEREMY SISTO*


----------



## GreenEyes

YinPrincess said:


> Speaking of Norton, I was wildly infatuated with his character from Death to Smoochy. (Awful movie, but I had to see it because he was in it). Loved his humanitarian, optimistic, cheerful good nature - so sexy.
> 
> In Leaves of Grass... Ugh. Couldn't even finish it. His worst film ever!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not gonna lie, I thought his character in American History X was pretty hot, I mean minus the whole nazi thing lol, but that man with tattoos and a shaved head...HOLY CRAP


----------



## MrsOldNews

GreenEyes said:


> Not gonna lie, I thought his character in American History X was pretty hot, I mean minus the whole nazi thing lol, but that man with tattoos and a shaved head...HOLY CRAP


Me too!!! My friends think I'm crazy for it but they all admit he was really cut back then. I'd take him over the Brad Pitt types any day of the week


----------



## koolasma

oh the owsm collection..
crushhhhhhhhhhhh
no one here lol


----------



## YinPrincess

I cried so much watching American History X... But yeah! He's a looker! (If you like that buff, cut, manly sort of man... )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes

YinPrincess said:


> I cried so much watching American History X... But yeah! He's a looker! (If you like that buff, cut, manly sort of man... )
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did too, that was a pretty intense movie, I really liked it...the end made me cry more than any other part...


----------



## YinPrincess

The end was so awful! I literally jumped and started crying. My husband thinks this is funny and comes over to put my head on his shoulder and wipe away my tears. (If only he could do that when I'm upset with HIM!) LoL!

Good movie, though. Another good one was 25th Hour... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife

Angel5112 said:


> Ryan Gosling
> Gerard Butler
> Adam Levine...yum (there is a maintenance that works in my building that looks just like him...I get all drooly when he walks by)
> Jude Law
> Viggo Mortensen
> Chris Pine
> 
> I could go on, but pretty much any guy with blue eyes...which is weird because my husband has the brownish greenish eyes...almost like a brown hazel.


:lol: I'm the same way about those blue eyes.....just makes ya melt! 

But yeah, my hubs has those brown hazel eyes, too.


----------



## Jellybeans

Michael Fassbender is caliente.


----------



## Jellybeans

And of course, to me, Benicio is the definition of sex:










(but old school Benicio). Such a delicious man.


----------



## southern wife

Jason Aldean...................hot hot HOT!!!


----------



## YinPrincess

Ha! I thought he was Leif Garrett for a split second...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes

This is my little bit of country, Luke Bryan...I would ride this man like the stallion he is LOL


----------



## diwali123

Johnny depp, David duchovny, Chris Cornell....although I started reading CC's twitter and guy isn't too bright so that ruined it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

It might not be him. Lots of celebrities use ghost writers for that sort of thing.

But man, can he SING! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

Hey! You know who else is absolutely beautiful? The guy from Dexter! (Mmmeeeeoooowwww)  I forget his name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes

Yes ladies, I'm gonna go there.....lol The things I would do to this man


----------



## Jellybeans

YinPrincess said:


> Hey! You know who else is absolutely beautiful? The guy from Dexter! (Mmmeeeeoooowwww)  I forget his name.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Michael C. Hall (love that show, btw).


----------



## YinPrincess

Yeah! That's right!

I've only ever seen the first two seasons... That's life without television for ya! Haha! One day maybe I'll break down and buy them! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

Season 2 and 4 were the best ever. Omg. I looooove Sgt. James Doakes. One of the best Dexter characters ever.


----------



## YinPrincess

I saw the episode where Doakes was killed at a friend's house. I so cried!

I mean he was a little rough around the edges, but he grows on you after awhile! 

And Rudy... Reminded me of my hubby. Even looks kinda like him! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

You really REALLY need to keep watching all the Dexter seasons and get caught up. Such a good show!

Sorry for the thread-jack!


----------



## YinPrincess

Gonna check ebay and see if I can find some seasons cheap. I really got into it there for awhile, and always wanted to keep watching! So addicting! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

If you have on Demand for showtime, you can usually view past seasons it there


----------



## YinPrincess

Unfortunately, no cable or even local tv for us... We just have a tv and vcr/dvd player.

Sometimes I really miss cable... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl

3leafclover said:


> I don't think they're contacts, but I think they're enhanced somehow - maybe with photoshop or something - to appear brighter/darker.
> 
> In less airbrushed pics of him, his eyes are very pale...almost very light grey in some pics, but there's definitely an aqua/green tint.
> 
> I do like the eye color, but for me it's mostly about the eyebrows. Dude has some niiice eyebrows. Great bone structure, too. And that sexy, sardonic grin. And... okay, I'm shutting up now. I don't feel too guilty, though, considering my partner has a crush on him, too. We crush on him together.



Rick Springfield, David Beckham and Keith Urban.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

What a fun thread  

First crush...started around age 5...and I _still_ think he's hot.










then came...










followed by...










and more recently...phwoar...










and the hottest of all ...because hubs resembles him


----------



## heartsbeating

oops!!...and how could I forget?!


----------



## sisters359

Well, I've been single a long time now--so my "not so hot" list would be much shorter than my "oooh, baby!" list  But I can say that all "my" favorites are a bit older than some of y'alls favorites: George, Brad, Chow Yun Fat, Johnny Depp, Sean Connery, Denzel Washington, Richard Gere (who I didn't find attractive when I was younger), Ben Affleck, David Beckham, Liam Neeson (ugly sexy) . . . I told you it would be shorter for me to name the men who do *not* turn me on these days! 

But when push comes to shove, the only man for me is . . .











If you've ever seen Annie Hall, you will really get the joke!


----------



## heartsbeating

waiwera said:


> and cat woman.


approved!


----------



## endlessgrief

heartsbeating said:


> What a fun thread
> 
> First crush...started around age 5...and I _still_ think he's hot.


Oh my LORD, I was 12 and was IN LOVE with Adam Ant. I used to jump around and sing "Stand and Deliver" all the time. And the way he sung "Physical, You're so" gave me quivering in my nether region that I didn't quite understand 

I didn't like Goody Two Shoes, but in the video, he was DELECTABLE.


----------



## GreenEyes

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what I pray for at night LOL ray:


----------



## Stonewall

Jessica Rabbit!!


----------



## cherokee96red

3leafclover said:


> Ok, got another one...a little more of a current crush than Patrick Stewart (but don't worry, I'll always love you, Patrick!). Ian Somerhalder, anyone? He's an actor on The Vampire Diaries, so I figured he had to be too young. But I just checked and am happy to say he's 2 months _older_ than me. :yay:
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Forget the glittery one from Twilight, this is my ideal vampire. Hated when his character was killed off on "Lost" enough that I and DD quit watching!

Through the years... Mike Nesmith (The Monkees), Tom Selleck (Magnum P.I.), John Waite (The Babys and Bad English), Johnny Depp, David Duchovny (X-Files)...


----------



## Runs like Dog

I would have a sex change and be a lesbian for Portia De Rossi


----------



## bubbly girl

I don't know how to post pics, but my faves are Matt Dillon(back from my teen years and now) , Maks from Dancing with the Stars, and Channing Tatum. :smthumbup:


----------



## endlessgrief

cherokee96red said:


> Forget the glittery one from Twilight, this is my ideal vampire. Hated when his character was killed off on "Lost" enough that I and DD quit watching!
> 
> Through the years... Mike Nesmith (The Monkees), Tom Selleck (Magnum P.I.), John Waite (The Babys and Bad English), Johnny Depp, David Duchovny (X-Files)...


We have ANOTHER Mike Nesmith lover in the room! I thought I was the only one who thought him hot? Well actually, I was in elementary, so hot wasn't a word I used them. But I would race home to watch the Monkees. Problem with that? WAY TOO MUCH DAVEY JONES. too soon? :rofl:


----------



## Chelle D

I agree with the Tom Selleck.. probably my first "crush".. 

But, now, the older Tom Selleck, the older Scott Balkala... just ... wow.


----------



## Dollystanford

All hail the Fassdong....


----------



## LaxUF

oooohhhh.... wow.... look at those obliques!!! I just stumbled across this gem of a photo of Adam Levine that I've never seen before and thought I'd share the love _(wipes drool)_.


----------



## Tall Average Guy

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> You Degenerate.


Don't you mean DeGeneres?


----------



## heartsbeating

And I need to add to my list .......I've told hubby if a Time Lord should ever ask me to be his companion and travel through space and time, I wouldn't be able to resist.

The 10th Doctor Who.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610

Leo back in the day :sigh: 







[/url]


----------



## Dollystanford

oh Leo

what on earth happened


----------



## Trenton

that_girl said:


> Some of those long haired dudes look like women. EWWW! :lol:
> 
> Put a shirt on. Get a hair cut.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I was SO thinking this and I think this is my 50th time reading this thread by accident.

I thought both of those two things.


----------



## Dollystanford

heartsbeating said:


> And I need to add to my list .......I've told hubby if a Time Lord should ever ask me to be his companion and travel through space and time, I wouldn't be able to resist.
> 
> The 10th Doctor Who.


like a bit of David Tennant do we? Did you watch Casanova? I've seen his ass more than my ex's heh heh


----------



## heartsbeating

And while I'm venturing into 'geek' realm.... Wolverine, X-men.


----------



## bubbly girl

heartsbeating said:


> And while I'm venturing into 'geek' realm.... Wolverine, X-men.


Oh, yeah! Hugh Jackman ...except I didn't find him hot as Wolverine. His body was great, but the hair and sideburns killed it for me.


----------

